# My Hiawatha Arrow - Pieced Together



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 6, 2016)

Added fauxtina "white" accent paint on the fenders and frame. It was all red repaint, so I figured what the heck? Had enough pieces of pedals to assemble a crusty set, and the seat I've had for years. The Bob restored seat top looks too good. I've got another top that is just the bare metal pan, I suppose I could run that.  I was in a hurry to get it assembled for a ride last Sunday, so I used new fasteners for the rear fender braces... gotta dig up some suitable rusty ones. The dropstand is wrong, so I'll be on the lookout for a correct one.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 6, 2016)

I love the look of it. Awesome bike.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 6, 2016)

Way cool!!! I thought it looked original until I read your post. Nice job.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2016)

Love it


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 6, 2016)

Perfect!


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 6, 2016)

nice ride!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2016)

Nothing short of fabulous!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 6, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Added fauxtina "white" accent paint on the fenders and frame. It was all red repaint, so I figured what the heck? Had enough pieces of pedals to assemble a crusty set, and the seat I've had for years. The Bob restored seat top looks too good. I've got another top that is just the bare metal pan, I suppose I could run that.  I was in a hurry to get it assembled for a ride last Sunday, so I used new fasteners for the rear fender braces... gotta dig up some suitable rusty ones. The dropstand is wrong, so I'll be on the lookout for a correct one.
> 
> View attachment 302694
> 
> View attachment 302695



 reel nice bike dave good to see you got it to getter , i like it a lot !!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice to see that beast on 2 wheels!  I saw the 'fresh kill' carcass hanging high on Daves shop wall last June 
while tripping through Spokane!  The story behind it is a stunner as well, proving there's stuff still out there and 
can get REALLLLLLY lucky sometimes!
Nice goin' Dave!


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 6, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 7, 2016)

Swell job Dave, looks great!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 7, 2016)

I keep coming back to this great bike!!


----------



## slick (Apr 7, 2016)

WOW!!! Totally impressed. That looks incredible. Im glad you fauxtina painted it. Thats an awesome Arrow. Bravo sir.

Now you gotta bring it down in July for the Shelby Invasion in Long Beach.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone, glad you like it!  I still think I'll do a proper full restoration someday, but it won't be for a good while, so in the mean time I can enjoy it like this. The only original paint here is the tank, and it's rough, so I don't think I'm losing much by restoring.


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice Dave!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 21, 2016)

right  on


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 21, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Thanks everyone, glad you like it!  I still think I'll do a proper full restoration someday, but it won't be for a good while, so in the mean time I can enjoy it like this. The only original paint here is the tank, and it's rough, so I don't think I'm losing much by restoring.



Dave, what did you use to photo this beast?... I love the prospective 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Sep 21, 2016)

So rad!!!  Nice work.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 22, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Dave, what did you use to photo this beast?... I love the prospective
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Bokeh...look it up


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 22, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Dave, what did you use to photo this beast?... I love the prospective
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Glad you like!  I used a Nikon D610 with Nikkor 105mm f/2.8 Micro.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 22, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Glad you like!  I used a Nikon D610 with Nikkor 105mm f/2.8 Micro.



It makes it kinda look like it's a model on some HO scale layout....dig it

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> It makes it kinda look like it's a model on some HO scale layout....dig it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Maybe it is...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 22, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe it is...



You get my new phone number?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> You get my new phone number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Ummm.....who is this??


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 22, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2016)

I like (and it ain't a TOC).


----------

